# Spousal Visa Applied within country



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

We applied for our Spousal Visa from within country (changing status from Visitors Visa), we know that this should have been done from country of origin (but took a chance as the law was challenged  ) 

It has been 3 weeks since the application, I know that the VFS says 6 to 8 week for processing, I am writing to find out if anyone has received their visa in a shorter period and if so, what was this?

Thank you


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

MKG said:


> We applied for our Spousal Visa from within country (changing status from Visitors Visa), we know that this should have been done from country of origin (but took a chance as the law was challenged  )
> 
> It has been 3 weeks since the application, I know that the VFS says 6 to 8 week for processing, I am writing to find out if anyone has received their visa in a shorter period and if so, what was this?
> 
> Thank you


Out of interest.....

If it's not possible to apply for the spouse visa within SA, how come VFS accepted your application? What did they tell you?


----------



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

We applied in Cape Town, from the SA Visa page on facebook, quite a few people have been applying from in country. T

hey didn't say anything and accepted the application . BUT do note that accepting the documents doesn't mean the application will be approved - a few people have also reported that their visa was denied because they applied within country.

As I said, we took a chance - knowing that the application might be denied.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Good information, thanks.

So you didn't apply through VFS? I don't quite follow.....


----------



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

We applied at VFS Cape Town.


----------



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

We applied from VFS Cape Town


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks

And finally...

Under which category did you apply? I don't see anything relating to "spouse" visa


----------



## MKG (Dec 9, 2015)

Suggest you call them directly and ask them


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi MKG, You are very fortunate VFS took these forms in as they have been quite strict in regards changing from a visitor's visa to a spousal within the Republic. The longer they take the more chance for a positive outcome. Good Luck.


----------

